# Feminized Auto-Flowering Seeds Worth It?



## CaliDro (Jan 19, 2009)

Hey Guys! I'm new to growing and I wanted to start off with something easy. Would feminized auto-flowering seeds be my best bet as far as simplicity goes or would you say its not worth the money if I already have like 50 random bag seeds? Any input would be greatly apprieciated.


----------



## Hobbes (Jan 19, 2009)

*1. Do you have a room that you can get completely dark** for 12 hours a day?

2. Can you vent heat from your light for the above room?*

That's the least of the litmus tests you have to pass to grow cannabis. Autoflowering (Ruderellis mix?) can be easier for a novice grower because you don't have to worry about the dark period.

**Completely Dark = sit in room with lights off for *15 minutes* and see no light/dark shapes. A room that seems pitch black when you turn off the light often shows light leaks after your eye's adjust.

*Autoflowering*

Pros
1. Don't have to worry about the 12/12 period
2. Quick yield for first grow - don't discount this one

Cons
1. Probably less yield and not as potent as 12/12 plants
2. Less variety


Autoflowering are short, but you can clone cannabis and have 6" plants if you want. For a beginner the shortness could be a positive factor if you have limited grow room height.

----

*"I already have like 50 random bag seeds?"*

Use them for practice, flower a few out to see how it is, or throw them out. You can get cannabis cup quality seeds for a few bucks from Pick 'n Mix. Don't waste months on possible garbage seeds for your first grow.

.

*Feminized* - go for it: easier, less plants needed in veg, time tested.

.


----------



## CaliDro (Jan 19, 2009)

Wow, good advice thanks. I think I will go for the fem auto seeds. BTW is germinating the seeds by putting them in a glass of water for 24 hours ok for the seeds? because it seems like that would drown them but many people swear by it.


----------



## Jobo (Jan 19, 2009)

Autoflowers are quick, easy, and reliable. Almost no work on your part. 

Plus, the smoke is great! Even tho some people say its not as good as regular, I still think its kick ass potency.

Heres some pics of a few autoflowers. Does this look potent to you?






















(pics arent mine btw. Credit to fellow growers of RIU.)


----------



## Hobbes (Jan 19, 2009)

*" BTW is germinating the seeds by putting them in a glass of water for 24 hours ok for the seeds?"*

This method of germination calls for the seed in a glass of (distilled) water until it splits open, you've got to watch it a bit. Then you transfer to paper towel, then you hope that your don't break the root when planting.

I get near 100% germ rate with a much easier method:

1. Prepare Pro Mix (B'cuzz, etc) with distilled water so it holds shape when you squeeze it and let go, but doesn't drip water.

2. Fill 16 oz plastic cups with the mix: fill half way, cover with hand, shake to get even density, repeat until filled. You don't want to pack the earth to tight and you don't want it too fluffy. Fill to 1" below the lip of the cup to allow for growth with covered (step 6) and for adding pro mix to support stem if it stretches.

3. With a pen insert poke a small hole in the earth no deeper than 1/4" (about the depth of the pen head. Look at a seed under light, find the "scalloped" side that will open when the seed gets wet, and the side with the dimple where the seed was attached to the bud. Plant the seed scalloped side down, dimple up. 

4. Use the other side of the pen insert to push the dimpled end of the seed 1/8th" below the surface. Scuff up the earth lightly around the seed and cover it with about 1/8" of loose mix.

5. Sprinkle 3 tablespoons of distilled water over the surface.

6. Cover the cup with Glad Cling Wrap - makes a perfect seal, easy to tear.

7. Put in warm area until the plant pops the surface, checking every 12 hours or so. I put mine in the middle of my flowering room on top of my hydro table - 18-48 hours. I've never gone more than 3 days before popping the surface. Top of fridge, someplace warm.

8. As soon as the plant pops remove the cling wrap and put into veg.

Once you get this method down you won't need any other - simple, quick, safe. The main thing to watch for is putting the seed in scallop down, dimple up; otherwise the root will grow into the air and die.

Your bag seeds will be perfect for practice. Pro Mix, Scott's B'cuzz - get soilless for marijuana not something for flowers.

.


----------



## Boneman (Jan 19, 2009)

I think putting the seeds inbetween a wet paper towel and covered (completely dark) and on top of something warm like a cable box, internet router, monitor etc... gets very positive results. No need to waste a day in a shot glass of water IMO.

Grow the bag seeds out first. Autos are fun and all but they can be very fickle starting off.


----------



## jesus420 (Feb 3, 2009)

I would definitely go Auto.

auto is great because it yields pretty high relatively fast, is still quite potent (only a small percentage less potent that the equivalent fall flowering cannabis)

there are a decent number of varieties out there.

really what's the best about them is they are very hardy (less need for ideal environment) due to the ruderalis influence and they grow incredibly fast.

plus you don't need a special grow area that seals off light to protect the 12hr dark cycle... this means you can sit it anywhere under any grow light of your choice and have great ventilation...

shit you can put it on the dining room table if you want and just watch the sucker grow (you'll need an HID chandelier tho lol!_

if it's feminized you know what you're getting and don't have to sex them worry about not getting enough females etc.

use the bagseed to attempt germination so you don't mess up when you get your expensive feminized seeds (upwards of 10 bucks per seed)

then that's pretty much it, you can move it indoor, outdoor, pretty much anywhere, the more light the better, don't add nutes til 3 weeks in then use any flowering nute of your choice (autoflowers need less nutes) starting at 1/2 strength.

after 9 weeks from putting the seed in the soil you'll have a decent quantity of high quality pot, with very little tinkering , hassle, and worry.


----------



## Jizzmaster0 (Feb 13, 2009)

Joint Dr. 20 autoflowering mixed seed pack is a steal. Feminized seed can still go south on you with stress. I have been a novice grower since Oct. and I wish I had started out with Dwarfs. The regular plants get HUGE! Try the bag seed and make sure you can get it from seedlingto veg stage without killing them first then go with the ones u paid for...i killed a few bucks worth until I got my shit together...remember, early stages = high humidity and no nutes for 10 days or so...dont over water, good luck keep us posted!


----------



## nebula69hydro (Jun 11, 2009)

dwarf ganja auto they say in amsterdam its 22% thc,thats strong and I got 3 coming and 2 are females I see,hope for the 3rd.I'm about to harvest some durban poison that shit is killer,yaa got clones.


----------



## WickedPagan (Jun 8, 2010)

I want some autoflowering seeds..


----------



## Tagh (Jun 8, 2010)

The only reason I think autoflowering is any good is if you wanted to harvest a plant a week during the summer. I don't think I will ever try them but depending on the scenario they could be you best bet. If you want small plants and grow in doors grow SOG.


----------



## WickedPagan (Jun 19, 2010)

Does anyone know if there is a seed bank that ships to Medical Marijuana patients in Michigan? I would like to experiment with some of these.


----------



## sonofnothing (Oct 25, 2011)

Cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk. Best selection, fast discreet shipping, awesome freebies. Can't beat it


----------



## brimck325 (Sep 29, 2013)

they ripped me off!!!


----------



## ItsOreganoOfficer (Oct 19, 2013)

I ordered auto fem nirvana blue mystic from https://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk and I had my seeds (in the US) within a week! Plus freebies!

I will never buy from anyone else but these guys. If they ripped you off, and you contact them (be nice), I am sure they will make it right.


----------



## knightwalker420 (Jan 31, 2014)

How hard were the blue mystic that's exactly rhe strain i was about ro order. How qas the smpke? End product look good? About how tall did they get? Harvest from seed to pipe about how long


----------



## TonightYou (Feb 1, 2014)

Try on your bag beans first. There is a bit of a learning curve and ya don't want to spend money killing pricey beans. 

Personally I'd stay away from autos. They are lower grade cannabis from my limited grow experience with them, and from a fellow grower I know who grows them exclusively. 

And there is no auto that comes close to a photo plant with regards to effect or strength. There is something missing from them. Also never trust a bean banks quoted strength. remember they are trying to sell you something. 

fem beans are great if you have limited space. 

Make a space or grab a tent as they are cheap to have a dark room. They come in all sorts of sizes. 

But really try a go on those bag beans. It will allow ya to make some mistakes. Learn how to identify gender, which you will need even if you go fem (how will you know if you get a hermi?), learn nutrients and mediums. 

Good luck and best of growing to you.


----------



## Amos Otis (Feb 1, 2014)

What he said ^^^^.


----------



## Amos Otis (Feb 1, 2014)

WickedPagan said:


> I want some autoflowering seeds..


If we were personally aquainted, I'd give you mine. Last spring I ordered 4 high dollar fem autos to go with 8 other name brand autos that had accumulated thru freebies. Put 'em outside and had a bunch of sparkly, sticky [and some moldy] plants in 12 - 14 wks. The problem.........



Jobo said:


> Autoflowers are quick, easy, and reliable. Almost no work on your part.
> 
> Plus, the smoke is great! Even tho some people say its not as good as regular, I still think its kick ass potency.
> 
> ...


.....unfortunately, looks mean little w/ autos. As TY accurately points out, the ruderalis in the plants ruin the effects, in my opinion. Remember when you used to smoke 'weed', and the more you smoked, the more your head ached? Not quite that bad, but close enough.

If your goal is good smoke w/ little grow problems, grab some inexpensive 8 week photos from TSSC or Attitude - CH 9 have always practically grown themselves; Dinafem, too, but are pricier. Give 'em 2 weeks of veg if height is an issue, then 12/12 them babies. If you start w/ autos, most likely you'll step up to photos eventually. Don't worry about what you kill - think about the high quality of what survives.


----------



## TonightYou (Feb 1, 2014)

Amos Otis said:


> If we were personally aquainted, I'd give you mine. Last spring I ordered 4 high dollar fem autos to go with 8 other name brand autos that had accumulated thru freebies. Put 'em outside and had a bunch of sparkly, sticky [and some moldy] plants in 12 - 14 wks. The problem.........
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Quoted for truth. I find that those promoting autos either are new to growing and hold the misconception that photo plants are hard, and probably haven't ever grown a photo plant. 
Those that argue they are "just as strong", I simply believe they've never had amazing cannabis and have been dependent on Schwag.


----------

